# Odd messages from Interval - really? [merged]



## Saintsfanfl (Nov 11, 2012)

Strange bonus week message just showed up in the "my messages" section. I have to use the week by 1/23/2011. As I am relatively new I wasn't even a member that far back. The link is dead and there are several other odd messages like one of my deposits just expired. Strange stuff.




> As a thank you for your valued membership, we are pleased to give you a Bonus Week! You have been selected as part of a very small group of Interval members, to be included in this exclusive opportunity.
> 
> With your Bonus Week certificate, enjoy the chance to take an additional vacation to destinations such as:
> 
> ...


----------



## PearlCity (Nov 11, 2012)

I have a message in mine saying my weeks is expiring soon. The reservation date for mine is April 2013. It should be good till 2015.  And right now II is down. So something funky might have been going on today.


----------



## scrapngen (Nov 11, 2012)

Ahhh, maybe that's why I had this strange message:

Your resort week has been deposited…
EXCHANGE TODAY!  Member # xxxxxx  
Deposit # yyyyyyy
Resort: Marriott's Newport Coast Villas/California, Southern Coast 

....

It went on to tell me I could now choose an exchange location, etc. I've  removed the actual numbers given for the deposit and member #. 

Problem is - I don't own any Newport Coast Villas weeks, so clearly could not have deposited same...

????


----------



## equitax (Nov 11, 2012)

*Me too*

I have been welcomed to II as a new member and received a deposit notice for my Grande Vista Week too - the deposit number goes back to my 2011 usage which has been used a long time ago as per history in II...



scrapngen said:


> Ahhh, maybe that's why I had this strange message:
> 
> Your resort week has been deposited…
> EXCHANGE TODAY!  Member # xxxxxx
> ...


----------



## ttt (Nov 11, 2012)

Yes, I got a message also that a deposit has been made to my account. The number corresponds to a 2006 deposit. Also says I have a bonus week, but that has been used also.....


----------



## jd2601 (Nov 11, 2012)

*Interval Internation deposit email*

I recieved an email late last night thanking me for my deposit.  I did not deposit my Marriott week and am planning on using this week.  I am the only one with access to this II account.

Has this happened to anyone?  Interval International was closed due to the time of email.  I will call when they open.  I hope this will not be a problem and am not sure how this could happen?


----------



## cissy (Nov 11, 2012)

I received both a congratulations on your new membership, and thanks for your deposit message yesterday.  I've been a member for ten years, and had nothing left to deposit.  I checked my account online, and everything appears to be fine.


----------



## Serina (Nov 11, 2012)

Yes! The same thing happened to me with my Grande Ocean week and I am planning to use it and did not deposit it!


----------



## jd2601 (Nov 11, 2012)

Serina said:


> Yes! The same thing happened to me with my Grande Ocean week and I am planning to use it and did not deposit it!



My week was also for Grande Ocean.  They must need weeks there?

It sounds like a computer glich at Interval International.


----------



## Serina (Nov 11, 2012)

It does sound like an II computer glitch. There was another thread this morning talking about strange emails Tuggers were getting from II. I hope II's computer glitch didn't deposit my GO week by mistake.


----------



## gblotter (Nov 11, 2012)

Same thing happened to me with my Marriott Maui Ocean Club week.  The email included my Interval International membership number and a deposit number.  When I look at my Interval account history, that deposit number is associated with an exchange I made back in 2004.



jd2601 said:


> It sounds like a computer glich at Interval International.


I suspect this is not a computer glitch, but rather just a deceptive marketing tool designed to get folks to visit the Interval website and consider potential exchanges.  I have an unused (and mostly worthless) Accommodations Certificate that they are prodding me to use with this ploy I think.  Such tactics will not endear them to their customers.


----------



## gblotter (Nov 11, 2012)

I received the same email for my Marriott Maui Ocean Club week. The email included my Interval International membership number and a deposit number. When I look at my Interval account history, that deposit number is associated with an exchange I made back in 2004.

Question for you all:  How many of you currently have an unused Accommodations Certificate (I do)?

My hunch is that this is just a deceptive marketing ploy designed to get me to visit the Interval website and consider potential exchanges with my mostly-worthless Accommodations Certificate.

Just a hunch ...


----------



## Serina (Nov 11, 2012)

Interesting - when I checked my history with II, the deposit number on the email matched a deposit I made in 2010. 

gblotter: Thanks for the information.


----------



## PearlCity (Nov 11, 2012)

gblotter said:


> I received the same email for my Marriott Maui Ocean Club week. The email included my Interval International membership number and a deposit number. When I look at my Interval account history, that deposit number is associated with an exchange I made back in 2004.
> 
> Question for you all:  How many of you currently have an unused Accommodations Certificate (I do)?
> 
> ...



I got the same email for my Marriott but I.do not have an ac. I think.its just a glitch.


----------



## jd2601 (Nov 11, 2012)

gblotter good detective work!  I would have not put together that it was an old exchange.  My deposit is also from 2010.  Seems very misleading from Interval.


----------



## Weimaraner (Nov 11, 2012)

Got the same strange bonus week and a welcome to II email even though I've been a member for about 8 years. Maybe it's a glitch for the Marriott members since it looks like we have that in common.


----------



## Mamianka (Nov 11, 2012)

*Odd messages from Interval - really?*

Just got 2 messages from Interval - although they say go.interval - and they do not make any sense.  Tried to call - II says they have EXTREME high volume of calls today, so maybe a lot of folks got this - either a glitch, or phishing.  The first one tells me that my OLD account - pre-DC has deposited my Grand Chateau property - not only is it not associated with this account, it has already been redeemed for points LAST year (borrowing) - and of course, one has to call Marriott to choose a week, etc., which I did not do - I took the DC points.  The other ones just tells me about my benefits, etc, with numerous links to cruises, car rental - the usual.  Like many, I paid my Marriott MF and fee renewals this past week - do anyone else get these 2 loony message, or anything similar?  The "go.interval" part gives me pause - altho clicking on it takes me to a site that has the IDENTICAL header as when I go from my own bookmark - except it is followed by a long CAMPAIGN identifier.  I will keep calling - just thought I would ask here, before I can get into Interval.

Mamianka


----------



## dualrated2 (Nov 11, 2012)

I got both messages as well. Didn't click on any of the links though.


----------



## BocaBoy (Nov 11, 2012)

I also got both messages.  I think it is an Interval international problem, not phishing, because it has our old account number and identifies a week we actually own (although it is no longer registered in this old account).  Phishing usually seeks personal information and this does not.


----------



## davhu1 (Nov 11, 2012)

Must be an issue with their system.  I received a message yesterday from ii saying that my week has been deposited.  Checked my history and the the deposit number in the email is for a week that was deposited in 2006.


----------



## WINSLOW (Nov 11, 2012)

II confirmed glitch this morning - 

Same thing here with my Sheraton week. II sent email saying I deposited my 2012 week. In a panic called II, couldn't get thru, called SVN just to make sure our reservation were still in place, everthing okay there.  Finally got thru with II, rep knew right way why I was calling, big glitch plot of emails sent out that weren't suppose to, there working on it now.

Gee, thanks II for this mornings adrenaline - no need for coffee!  I thought we lost our Harborside Resv.


----------



## aka Julie (Nov 11, 2012)

I got one too regarding a 2006 deposit that was used for an exchange in 2007.  I was puzzled because I know I hadn't recently deposited a week.  Had to go back to my history to find the deposit #.

They definitely have problems.


----------



## ral (Nov 11, 2012)

Also received message from <news@go.intervalworld.com> "Your resort week has been deposited…
EXCHANGE TODAY!" on an active account, although week had been exchanged previously. Is that a legitimate address for Interval International?


----------



## gnorth16 (Nov 11, 2012)

In my messages, the gave me a bonus week.  I clicked on the link and it says invalid offer...Meh, it expires Jan 23/13 and I am not planning another trip.  It is still nice to see what can be pulled with a bonus week certificate.  I could have booked something for a friend or family member....


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Nov 11, 2012)

I got the welcome email too and wrote it off as a delayed email for extending my membership when I added a couple weeks. I now see that it's related to the mass messages glitch. I also do not have an unused AC but I do have an AC exchanged but the week hasn't been taken yet. In either case someone at II royally screwed up. Has to be an expensive mistake.


----------



## radmoo (Nov 11, 2012)

I received this as well even though I recently traded my week for MRP


----------



## dmharris (Nov 11, 2012)

Got two different e-mails from Interval today; neither make sense.


----------



## myoakley (Nov 11, 2012)

So did I get 2 e-mails from Interval, neither of which makes sense.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 11, 2012)

There's a thread on the Exchanging board here with others reporting the same thing.  TUGger WINSLOW was finally able to get through the busy lines to II and they confirmed it's a computer glitch.  Since it doesn't seem to be affecting only Marriott/II members, we should watch that thread for any new reports.

(ral, yes, that go.interval address is legitimate - it's usually the one on special promotions emails.)


----------



## DebBrown (Nov 11, 2012)

I got one too.  I'm glad to hear its an II glitch.  I went to my account to make sure they hadn't claimed a week that I didn't intend to deposit.

Deb


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 11, 2012)

I've been waiting to call Marriottt to assign by week, lock it off, and then deposit it into II.  So I was suprised when I got an email from II yesterday stating that my week has been deposited and that I should exchange it 

Got to call Marriott Monday and find out what's going on.

Sounds like others are also experiencing somekind of II screw-up.


----------



## aka Julie (Nov 11, 2012)

Ron98GT said:


> I've been waiting to call Marriottt to assign by week, lock it off, and then deposit it into II.  So I was suprised when I got an email from II yesterday stating that my week has been deposited and that I should exchange it
> 
> Got to call Marriott Monday and find out what's going on.
> 
> Sounds like others are also experiencing somekind of II screw-up.



Check the deposit # listed in your e-mail.  It should correspond with an old deposit in your II history (either one that you have already exchanged or is still on deposit).

Mine was for a 2006 deposit.


----------



## Ann in CA (Nov 11, 2012)

Got the same, or similar two messages yesterday.  Knew I had not deposited anything recently, so just ignored it, but I will check just to see which year it chose.  We have three II accounts  (until I use the last AC in the original account) and the " Welcome" was from our first late 1990s account, the "deposit" email was from one of the others.  Strange!


----------



## Mamianka (Nov 11, 2012)

gblotter said:


> Same thing happened to me with my Marriott Maui Ocean Club week.  The email included my Interval International membership number and a deposit number.  When I look at my Interval account history, that deposit number is associated with an exchange I made back in 2004.
> 
> I suspect this is not a computer glitch, but rather just a deceptive marketing tool designed to get folks to visit the Interval website and consider potential exchanges.  I have an unused (and mostly worthless) Accommodations Certificate that they are prodding me to use with this ploy I think.  Such tactics will not endear them to their customers.



I started a thread about this on the Marriott section of TUG - and many others got this message or 2.  I also feel as you do - but did not state it there - that this is one of those "oops - we're so sorry we goofed, that will offer you this super-special DEAL if you buy something/anything from us now!"  I get "apology sales" almost every week from other places - ir does not cost II anything to work this ploy.  I also have 2 ACs that I cannot even get friends to use since I cannot - I think II is just shaking the box on this thing.

Mamianka


----------



## Kola (Nov 11, 2012)

*II computer is spinning false messages*



scrapngen said:


> Ahhh, maybe that's why I had this strange message:
> 
> Your resort week has been deposited…
> EXCHANGE TODAY!  Member # xxxxxx
> ...



I had a similar message about a new but non-existing deposit. 
Also a message about my Accomodation Certificate expiry date 
 ( I don't have one right now !)

Something is fundamentally wrong.


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 11, 2012)

aka Julie said:


> Check the deposit # listed in your e-mail.  It should correspond with an old deposit in your II history (either one that you have already exchanged or is still on deposit).
> 
> Mine was for a 2006 deposit.



Your right.  I first checked the deposit # in the e-mail that II sent me.  Then after bringing up II and signing-in, I went under "My History" and then "Exchanges".  There it was, my 2012 confirmed deposits and exchanges for 2013.  The email had nothing to do with a 2013 use-year deposit and I have nothing at this time to exchange.

Thanks, Ron


----------



## javabean (Nov 11, 2012)

I finally got through and the rep was not at all concerned with my concern. She acknowledged the error, said the computers were acting funny and said they would be sending out an email to everyone next week after they figured out what happened. :annoyed:


----------



## BocaBoy (Nov 11, 2012)

gblotter said:


> My hunch is that this is just a deceptive marketing ploy designed to get me to visit the Interval website and consider potential exchanges with my mostly-worthless Accommodations Certificate.



I don't see how that could possibly be a marketing ploy.


----------



## linmcginn (Nov 11, 2012)

*II*

I got the same message. Called II as was told it was a glitch in their system.


----------



## aka Julie (Nov 11, 2012)

linmcginn said:


> I got the same message. Called II as was told it was a glitch in their system.



That's some glitch!


----------



## Dolphin (Nov 11, 2012)

*Just Got my email for this*

Just got the email that a week for Marriott's Village d'lle de France..for 2005 has been deposited.  Little late on this  Interesting computer bug, which seems to be still sending out.


----------



## chriskre (Nov 11, 2012)

I got it too for a week that I don't even own anymore.


----------



## BevL (Nov 11, 2012)

gnorth16 said:


> In my messages, the gave me a bonus week.  I clicked on the link and it says invalid offer...Meh, it expires Jan 23/13 and I am not planning another trip.  It is still nice to see what can be pulled with a bonus week certificate.  I could have booked something for a friend or family member....



I had the same thing, a bonus week that wasn't there, and a message that my deposit had expired when that is absolutely not the case.

Must be gremlins working in Interval's computers, or they've hired RCI programmers.


----------



## TRAVELING FOOL (Nov 12, 2012)

I just called Interval regarding my deposit/ reservation after the e- mail I received. They said to disregard my e- mail. It was a computer glitch- thank goodness!


----------



## dualrated2 (Nov 12, 2012)

And now the email from Interval apologizing for the first two. It was a "technical issue".


----------



## Mamianka (Nov 13, 2012)

Mamianka said:


> Just got 2 messages from Interval - although they say go.interval - and they do not make any sense.  Tried to call - II says they have EXTREME high volume of calls today, so maybe a lot of folks got this - either a glitch, or phishing.  The first one tells me that my OLD account - pre-DC has deposited my Grand Chateau property - not only is it not associated with this account, it has already been redeemed for points LAST year (borrowing) - and of course, one has to call Marriott to choose a week, etc., which I did not do - I took the DC points.  The other ones just tells me about my benefits, etc, with numerous links to cruises, car rental - the usual.  Like many, I paid my Marriott MF and fee renewals this past week - do anyone else get these 2 loony message, or anything similar?  The "go.interval" part gives me pause - altho clicking on it takes me to a site that has the IDENTICAL header as when I go from my own bookmark - except it is followed by a long CAMPAIGN identifier.  I will keep calling - just thought I would ask here, before I can get into Interval.
> 
> Mamianka



Got the "we're sorry for the error" message to day (bet you did, too) - and no ties to  encouraging us to browse/trade/spend.  Somebody is getting their wrist slapped - or worse . . 

M


----------

